#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Andromalius

## Angelucky

Andromalius is said to be the 72nd Goetic demon. And my boyfriend and I have been experiencing some things that we think may be associated with this being.

It all started with this dream:

He sees a tree in front of him and a voice says "Don't be afraid." Then the branches of the tree each burst into flame. And he's in a room where a symbol is written on all the walls. He wrote down the symbol and this is what it is:



He knows a bit more about demonology than me and he said it reminded him of the Goetic symbols he'd seen a long time ago. So I looked it up and it really was the same symbol used for Andromalius.

Aside from this, we's been feeling "watched" constantly. For him, he says it's in the way that you would feel if a guardian were looking over you. For me, it feels like scrutiny. As if you had your manager looking over your shoulder while you work. But yesterday my boyfriend was looking in a mirror and all of a sudden the lights dimmed for a second. And then his reflection changed into an angry, hateful expression while the only thought going through his mind during that moment was about my mom, he said later. (My mother is a very selfish, cruel person). But his eyes started to darken and he just said he didn't recognize himself for a minute there.

We're curious as to what is really going on. It's pretty much every day that something odd happens.

Have any of you had experienced with this seal/entity?

----------


## Cypress

Have either of you been summoning lately? well that is an interesting demon. here is what my copy of the lesser key of solomon says. sorry the speach is broken from translation but i think it still makes sense. 

"The 72d spirit in order is called Andromalius he is a great and Mighty
Earle appearing in ye form of a Man, holding a serpent in his hand, his
office is to bring a theefe & goods yt are stolen, Back; and to discover all
wickedness, and understand dealings, & to punish Theives [thieves] & other
wicked people, & to discover Treasure that is hidd, &c, he ruleth 36 Legions
of spirits his seal is This, weh make & wear as a Lamin in time of
acction &C."

thats exactly what it says so those odd little "&" arnt from me. but perhaps in accordance with the mother thing this demon found "wickedness" i dont know why it would be summoned to you two in particular without being called. of course it could have been called by a very angered and enraged "accidental invocation" a time when there was a very harsh fight between you three (mother included) and this demon just happend to be "hey looky there some negative energy towords wickedness to feed off of" i obviously cant say for sure, but since no one else has posted anything ill through in my two cents, plus a little extra. as for the mirror thing, whenever i do a summoning i use a black scrying mirror to help with the process. so perhaps the mirror this time just happened to give your boyfriend a glimps of the demon and its possible motivations. so i dont know for sure but i hope y'all can get stuff worked out  :Smile:

----------


## ChaosWolf8000

So......ur story is quite a very interesting event going on.....if its true. But benefit of the doubt is given and ill give all info I can nonetheless  :Smile:  sorry if I seemed rude. As far as the goetic entity u mentioned goes it all matches. He is a watcher that punishes the wicked n theifs as the one above mentioned which probably triggered him to take control like that in the fight. You gotta let US know though.....ur boyfriend or u have ever tried any summoning or dabbling, evocations or invocations.....anything at all? Goetic daemons arent necessarily demons. They are many of em at least are or have been previously worshipped as deities in past and ancient civilizations. Briefly put, the gods of a conquered civilization become the demons of the conquerer. So even though possible its highly unlikely that this entity is taking this level of action onto you without someone having done something enough to have gathered its attention. I'm on vacation at the moment so i dont have all the written information I'd normally have for more info. Jus what's it my head but I can give more input when I get back. 
Jus some questions ill ask that if u can answer would help yourselves greatly: 
1. After that ubringing in the mirror occured, how many more times or how often has it happened again? 
2. Any odd behavioral patterns develop, loss of sleep if so how much sleep do u get at most? What time do wake up or are kept up till? 
3. In ur dream , everything that u can make out jot it down every last detail. Take it piece by piece to see if u can interpret or remember more around the things u remember most in ur dreams. 
4. Has the entity actually talked to u? Certain voices, has asked of or told u to do anything? 
5. This one is my curiosity: what are u n ur boyfriends beliefs if u dont mind me asking? Could also have am impact on how u see things that will influence this force/entity (however you see it) in a negative or positive way. 

I'm not gonna lie if I had a dream where I can so clearly draw the sigil of that entity so clearly I would be very intrigued and a lil freaked out too. I hope maybe some of this helps ya somehow. Writing everything that happens in ur dreams and around u when ur awake could help catch anything u missed or help u see a revolving pattern of a message ur missing. If its a goetic daemon seriously, then take it up a notch. Asking it some questions or for it to communicate with u where u can understand it (respectfully of course without fear) could help. If its this vivid and powerful enuff to have caused these events to ur boyfriend it definitly has intelligence and power enuff to get an answer to you through asking. Hope to here a response from u soon. May ur will power give u the strengh u need.

----------

